# 56th Fighter Group relic



## Mustanglimey (Apr 16, 2022)

My buddy mounted my 2nd piece of 2nd Lt George Bracken Jr’s Thunderbolt 🙏

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------

